# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Some Landscape Photography

## bioteacher

Here are some landscape shots I've taken over the past couple years:













More can be seen here:
http://nyexotics.blogspot.com/p/more...-for-sale.html

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-06-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

I love the 3rd one down. Very nice!

----------


## Juliemay13

Beautiful pics!  Thank you very much for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Brian Fobian

I also love the 3rd one!

----------


## bioteacher

Thanks Mike, Julie, & Brian! I appreciate the positive feedback  :Smile: 

The third photo was taken in Yellowstone NP, as a thunderstorm was rolling in over the sulfur flats.

----------


## Bennydog

Very nice  :Good Job:

----------


## bioteacher

Thank you!

----------


## clarksmith1987

Wow nice thanks for sharing actually these pictures is really amazing keep it up...  :Very Happy:

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Omg such gorgeous pics! I really like the 3rd one as well haha  :Very Happy:  thanks so much for sharing  :Very Happy:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

Great pictures.   Looks like you've been some beautiful places.

----------

